
Flies can take off backwards - trueduke
http://phys.org/news/2008-08-scientists-flies-hard-swat.html
======
nxzero
Thought is was already known; meaning I seen high-speed video of this behavior
somewhere before.

(FUN FACT: Flies see so much faster than humans that florescent lights to
flies appear to be lights that're blinking on & off.)

